# Have a look at this S3!



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... otohosting

IMHO its awful - what's with the steering wheel and Back to the Future doors :lol: 
Bal


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

OMG! That poor poor S3 being subjected to chav treatment! 

...... and as for the spelling in the advert! :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

absolute knob


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks real quality parked outside those Housing Association houses! :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

33k reserve :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

What a travesty


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

He was trying to flog that on ebay about 3 months ago, I think. I wonder why he couldn't sell it...NOT!

33K starting bid?!!! Obviously still smoking the same [email protected] he was when he came up with those "personal specs". He should think himself lucky if someone pays him the price of a standard S3. The proper performance upgrades may have augmented it's value, but the gullwing doors and other Kevin accessories more than negate this.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

320bhp from an exhaust/superchip and air filter?

I don't think so :?


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

reckon he'd take Â£3300? i would then spend Â£9k on changing it back to the way the Audi gods intended


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

In one of the pics, the girl in the background looks like she's gonna throw up. :lol: Wouldn't surprise me! :roll:


----------



## ttsquiff (Sep 2, 2002)

:lol: i thought that too.
Check out his Trader ad.not only does the poor guy know how to ruin a car, he also has a problem spelling

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/CA ... 5158966233


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

nuffin rong wid hiz spellin.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just noticed that his ebay listing was back in July. Nice to see that he has come to his senses (or borrowed some). Quite a climb down from wanting a starting bid of Â£33k to advertising it would Â£26k on Autotrader. I wonder whether he tried selling it back to his dealer (Audi, not drug) in the meantime...


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

A brand new 53 plate wouldn't even cost that much! I was shocked to see that it was an 03 plate! I love the S3 but not this one - it's far too over the top and he know's it! Why else would he be selling his "project"? If he loved what he had done to it, he would obviously be proud of it and keep it! :lol:


----------

